# When Nvidia Gtx 950 going to be released in India ?



## RageshAntony (Aug 17, 2015)

I am assembling a Rig with Gtx 750ti 2GB. I get paused since the Gtx 950 going to be released by Nvidia .. The USA sites tell it will be released at Aug 20. 

My question is 

1) What is official release date in India ? At what date it available at local dealers ?

2) What is expected price of Gtx 950 ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Aug 24, 2015)

RageshAntony said:


> I am assembling a Rig with Gtx 750ti 2GB. I get paused since the Gtx 950 going to be released by Nvidia .. The USA sites tell it will be released at Aug 20.
> 
> My question is
> 
> ...



The GTX 950 is already available in India as posted by NVIDIA on their social account pages.

It is available on SnapDeal, priced at 15,999. Pretty close of the GTX 960.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

RageshAntony said:


> I am assembling a Rig with Gtx 750ti 2GB. I get paused since the Gtx 950 going to be released by Nvidia .. The USA sites tell it will be released at Aug 20.
> 
> My question is
> 
> ...



1) Already released on 21st August. Availability by the end of August in India.

2) GTX950 2GB @ 13.5k local price, CTC Market, Secunderabad.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 25, 2015)

techiemaharaj said:


> The GTX 950 is already available in India as posted by NVIDIA on their social account pages.
> 
> It is available on SnapDeal, priced at 15,999. Pretty close of the GTX 960.





This is GTX 950 guys. It should have cost 11k-12k, as you can easily get GTX 960 at the same price.
It is a total mess. I would rather buy a GTX 960. Unimaginable pricing blunder


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

RageshAntony said:


> This is GTX 950 guys. It should have cost 11k-12k, as you can easily get GTX 960 at the same price.
> It is a total mess. I would rather buy a GTX 960. Unimaginable pricing blunder



MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX960 2GB @15k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)
MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX950 2GB @13.5k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 25, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX960 2GB @15k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)
> MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX950 2GB @13.5k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)




Still Gtx 950 is seems to a costly when compared with 960 price vs performance.. Spenting extra 1,500 will give a good performance boost.


----------



## Runit (Aug 26, 2015)

RageshAntony said:


> This is GTX 950 guys. It should have cost 11k-12k, as you can easily get GTX 960 at the same price.
> It is a total mess. I would rather buy a GTX 960. Unimaginable pricing blunder




Mr. Antony, copying my comment from Snapdeal will not do anything good for you here.
Maybe try to type some freaking keys on your keyboard


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 26, 2015)

Runit said:


> Mr. Antony, copying my comment from Snapdeal will not do anything good for you here.
> Maybe try to type some freaking keys on your keyboard




Sorry. Since both of our opinion are same I copied. Sorry


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

[MENTION=318218]RageshAntony[/MENTION]

Create threads which are relevant to the subforum.


----------



## Runit (Aug 27, 2015)

RageshAntony said:


> Sorry. Since both of our opinion are same I copied. Sorry



Ok. No problems then.
I think majority of people who want to buy new budget graphics card will have the same opinion that we have.
It's always ridiculous pricing in India. Whether its Graphic cards or smartphones. We always get crushed between some unknown taxes that are charged on these products while importing.


----------

